# Shin Coffee Vietnam



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got this in the post from a friend visiting Vietnam...

Got 'em loaded up in my hopper on top of the very last of my Xmas batch of Rave Signature. Only have 100g to play with.

Pics don't show very well but they are very dark brown with bits of oil on some of the beans -so not a total annihilation, but close...























Will report back when I've sampled them.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, interestingly, this is not so bad!

It's a pretty dark roast so no fruit or acidity at all but it does make quite a nice, inoffensive espresso with a predominantly dark chocolate flavour. Still way nicer than an Italian espresso. Shame there was not more info on varietal and process method used.

I'm sure you dark roast lovers would quite enjoy this offering...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

not as dark as I was expecting.

will be interested in hearing what these are like, not much Arabica coming out of Vietnam. Strange that there's no varietal specified though, I guess they're just trying to differentiate against Robusta.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1st taste report just above your post!

The pics are somewhat decptive. Believe me, they are almost black. Not totally oil-covered but some oil present.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought that almost all Vietnamese coffee was robusta as well. I don't recall ever seeing an Arabica for sale in the UK.


----------

